# are these supporting documents enough?????



## dds-dave (Mar 18, 2012)

hello,

I just wanted to check if this if my supporting documents are ok, and if there are any other recommendations as to what we need.

Just a quick re-cap:

My husband is a UK citizen, and I am from the US. We married in august 2011 and moved to latvia together (where we are both currently studying at university). We will finish and graduate in june 2012. Then we plan to go and move to England, where will be supported by my husbands family until my husband finds a job.

This is what I have managed to gather so far:

*Applicant:*
Passport (+ 2 passport photos).
Letter of introduction.
Resume/CV.
Proposed flight itinerary.
Bank statements (i share the same account with my husband).
Biometric analysis (to be completed next week).

*Sponsor:*
Support letter.
Passport.
Birth certificate.
Bank statements.
CV.
E-mails for prospective jobs.
Deeds showing ownership of the flat we live in (in Latvia).

*Sponsors Family:*
Support letter confirming rent-free accommodation (till I find a job).
Mortgage statement showing ownership of the family home.
Utility bill.
Land registry certificate for the family home.

*Our Relationship:*
Marriage certificate.
Photos from visits/wedding/honeymoon period etc......

We used to communicate mainly by skype, but I bought a new computer, and my husbands was stolen, which is why we dont have any skype message history.....does this matter?????


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

dds-dave said:


> hello,
> 
> I just wanted to check if this if my supporting documents are ok, and if there are any other recommendations as to what we need.
> 
> ...


hello, 

i included phone bills and high lighted my numbers and numbers where he used a phone card to call me. and we also had little token items from places we saw like madam tussauds where we got the key chain of us that had the date on it. i sent that too. cause it had the year on it. and i have to say you pretty much got it. good luck.


----------



## Team Stephenson (Jan 12, 2012)

We also use Skype to communicate for the most part, but we didn't provide any record of this. I stated we use Skype to communicate in my letter of invitation, but did not provide anything else. There really wasn't much we could have used in our Skype logs anyway, we voice and video chat 99% of the time.

What I did do was search my wifes email in my email inbox, and printed screenshots of the pages showing we were in constant contact. We did the same for our Google Chat, which I use at work (hehe) to talk to her.

Other than that, your current list looks pretty good.


----------



## dds-dave (Mar 18, 2012)

thankyou for your help guys.

I am just worried that I cant provide much evidence of the time prior to our wedding.

We have known eachother as just friends since 2003, but only started a relationship in 2010, then we got married in summer 2011. The only evidence i have of our relationship starts in early 2011. I am not sure of this will be a deciding critical factor????!!!!!!


----------



## dds-dave (Mar 18, 2012)

we met in late 2010 in amsterdam.....but i have evidence of this (flight ticket, pictures.....and a ticket to a certain touristic museum in amsterdam)!!!!


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

dds-dave said:


> we met in late 2010 in amsterdam.....but i have evidence of this (flight ticket, pictures.....and a ticket to a certain touristic museum in amsterdam)!!!!


include. that. im sure there can never be too much information lol. i would say to include all your flights that the two of you have taken to see eachother


----------



## dds-dave (Mar 18, 2012)

there was only 2 flights we went to meet eachother, both in amsterdam.....but for some reason my husband has absolutely no evidence (emails, flights, etc) for the second visit. i have my flights and hotel, but he has nothing....do we still include this one, or maybe it will just look as though we are lying????!


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

dds-dave said:


> there was only 2 flights we went to meet eachother, both in amsterdam.....but for some reason my husband has absolutely no evidence (emails, flights, etc) for the second visit. i have my flights and hotel, but he has nothing....do we still include this one, or maybe it will just look as though we are lying????!


try and contact the airlines. i knew some of the info for one of my flights with delta and i had to pay $20 to get the whole confirmation from a flight i took but i think it was worth it. i was able to show my round trip from england to back to the states. so call the airlines, if you know the info from when you left and arrived and what airports they should be able to find it for you.


----------



## dds-dave (Mar 18, 2012)

oh nice one, good idea....i will try that tomorrow.

i think we are cutting this a bit fine tho. we plan to leave here around the 24th june. 2months from now. is that enough time to get the visa sorted. i pretty much have all the papers in order and am ready to send them...


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

dds-dave said:


> oh nice one, good idea....i will try that tomorrow.
> 
> i think we are cutting this a bit fine tho. we plan to leave here around the 24th june. 2months from now. is that enough time to get the visa sorted. i pretty much have all the papers in order and am ready to send them...


well i paid for the priority visa it was $300 i think it was well worth it. im still waiting on my answer i sent my documents on friday. and i plan to leave and be in the uk on may 1st. leaving here on the 30th. i think it is well worth it. hearing how some people sent their stuff off and still havent heard anything is scary to me. i would rather know the answer a lot quicker then having to wait more and more time. but from the looks of it takes about 8 days for processing so yea i opted for the 48 hours lol. but if you get things in quick i think you will have more than enough time.


----------



## Team Stephenson (Jan 12, 2012)

We turned our entire application around in just over a month. I left the US on Feb 17th, and we had submitted and received confirmation of our application being received by March 27th. I'd say its possible.


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

Team Stephenson said:


> We turned our entire application around in just over a month. I left the US on Feb 17th, and we had submitted and received confirmation of our application being received by March 27th. I'd say its possible.


you left before you got your visa???


----------



## Team Stephenson (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm the British one, to clarify


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

Team Stephenson said:


> I'm the British one, to clarify


oh lol ok i was like hold up! i think they got the dates wrong lol ok ok i get it now lol


----------



## dds-dave (Mar 18, 2012)

i think we will have the application sent off by next week hopefully. but just in case....where do i find this express option?????


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

dds-dave said:


> i think we will have the application sent off by next week hopefully. but just in case....where do i find this express option?????


Do you mean the priority option??? Its in a thread that I started that is titled priority service. Follow that link and the instruction of what to do.


----------

